# drove my vw



## MARTY (Dec 16, 2007)

Hi all;
Today I drove my electric bug ,,, accross town, and all is well...
It is a vw lowrider with all the weight, but I have plans to take care of that in the future... make the battery box out of angle aluminium, and enclose it in 1/4 inch plywood, instead of the heavier stuff it has now....
also trade both hoods and all four fenders for something lighter, possibly fiberglass... It runs great at 96 volts and using interstate batteries U2200...    
THANK YOU Marty


----------



## KiwiEV (Jul 26, 2007)

Welcome to the club! 
It feels damn good driving past those gas stations huh?


----------



## elevatorguy (Jul 26, 2007)

MARTY said:


> Hi all;
> Today I drove my electric bug ,,, accross town, and all is well...
> It is a vw lowrider with all the weight, but I have plans to take care of that in the future... make the battery box out of angle aluminium, and enclose it in 1/4 inch plywood, instead of the heavier stuff it has now....
> also trade both hoods and all four fenders for something lighter, possibly fiberglass... It runs great at 96 volts and using interstate batteries U2200...
> THANK YOU Marty


Congrats!
I used to use VW's for off road, you can move the arms on the rear one spline on the torsion bar and get some more height, depending if it is a super or reg beetle you can cut and reweld the front torsion (reg) to give some lift.
There are fiberglass parts available as well. Happy motoring
Jerry


----------



## xrotaryguy (Jul 26, 2007)

I guess that's one of the nice things about bugs. they have a huge aftermarket!

Congrats on the first drive.


----------



## MARTY (Dec 16, 2007)

Hi ALL;
I should have restated that this is my first drive with all new batteries, I have driven it some with old, used batteries, but could not depend on them at all. So I had to bite the bullet and get new ones... And Yes it feels good to pass the gas stations... But people just keep on asking me if the BIG expense is worth it, for the huge outlay that has to be put in before you drive a single mile... I have to find a Jar --- does KIWI have any extra's ???  
THANK YOU Marty


----------



## O'Zeeke (Mar 9, 2008)

Welcome Marty and thanks for sharing


----------



## Coley (Jul 26, 2007)

Good for you!
Now all we need is a few thousand more, new EVs per month and we can change things a bit.

Like bringing the price of batteries down, to a usable level.


----------



## ViolentBlue (Apr 19, 2008)

thinking of converting my beetle over to electric, as a test platform for my ev sportscar project. but thew motor I have my eye on might be just a little big to fit in the back.


----------



## MARTY (Dec 16, 2007)

Hi all;
I have a D&D es31b, but in length that I think would be the limit,, about 18 inches, with the adapter I have... (I got mine from Wilderness EV)... Since this is my first one, I don't know anything about other motor demensions...
Its the length, not the width...
THANK YOU Marty


----------



## Da_Fish (Apr 28, 2008)

Marty,
I would recomend going to adjustable coil over shocks for the car. You can get them at Chirco and several other venders. Also adjusting the rear springs up one on the torsion springs and or going to solid torsion arms should help as well. You never stated the year of the car though so it is hard to suggest any thing more hehe. Congrats. I hope to have my Ghia up and running on electric as soon as I build the AC controller...


----------



## MARTY (Dec 16, 2007)

Hi all;
I have a 1966 European Bug, my speed is in Kilometers and has a different key than a normal American Bug of that period. (Yet it drives on the Americam side of the road.) I am having the torsion bars replaced, and possibly the springs and the shocks, as well... I found out that fiberglass won't save me much weight, and I am looking into going to 8Volt batteries, or taking 4 of the 6volt batteries out, depending on whether I can trade in the 6volt ones and not lose much, otherwise with the help of a friend, making a controller to do what I want and need... I need to loose 300 pounds or so.
Where can I get a curtis 1204 controller to tear apart (for nothing or very cheap) What were or are they used on ????


----------



## MARTY (Dec 16, 2007)

Hi all;
I heard that the Interstate Battery guys were at my mechanics, and they took some pictures of my car with ALL of the Batteries... We'll see what happens...
THANK YOU Marty


----------



## elevatorguy (Jul 26, 2007)

The 1204 was used a lot in golf cars, I think they were 36 volt 275 amp or so.
I have seen cores on ebay for not too much. There are a lot of rebuilders so you may not get it for free.


----------



## Coley (Jul 26, 2007)

QUOTE:
I heard that the Interstate Battery guys were at my mechanics, and they took some pictures of my car with ALL of the Batteries... We'll see what happens...

Unless you told them the purchase was for an EV, the pictures will be used to VOID the warranty on them

I hope not.....


----------



## MARTY (Dec 16, 2007)

Hi Coley;
Why would they want to void the warrenty ????  
I know when they were ordered they were told it was for an Electric Car, But WHY would that void the warrenty ???? Not only for my information, but for everyone else as well... 
THANK YOU Marty


----------



## Coley (Jul 26, 2007)

Their batteries are designed for golf carts etc. The work-out, that they get in an EV, can put them to the test.

Also, since we all (most) of us kill our first pack....they might balk at having to replace them with so little time on them. I hope you don't....

I have taken a one year old battery (24 month battery) back to the purchase point and they really give it a going over, before they will warranty it.

"What kind of charger do you use?", "Did you add water to this battery?", "What did you say it was doing?".

Then after they super charge it, for one hour, on their $2000.00 charger, it comes back so hot, that it is too hot to lift out of the cart.

"There, it is fine", but my load test shows "weak"......

They grab it up and just drop the new one in the cart, all the while showing a very suspicious eye at me.

So, I hope you have a better supplier than I do. My next pack will be from a different supplier....


----------



## MARTY (Dec 16, 2007)

Hi Coley;
THANK YOU for the warning and the info... I am going to order a zivan 96 volt charger, to help keep my batteries charged correctly   
THANK YOU AGAIN Marty


----------



## MARTY (Dec 16, 2007)

Hi all;
I should be getting my Vw Later today,,, After getting the back suspension beefed up to hold the weight gain....So I can't wait to get it and drive it again...THANK YOU to everyone for all of your support !!!!!!!!!  
Marty


----------



## onesojourner (May 6, 2008)

I would love convert an old beetle. Do you have any pics?


----------



## kcblkeeley (May 8, 2008)

Great going! I can't wait to get mine off the paper and onto the concrete. A few more weeks of research and I'll make my move. I always take a lot of time on research and then it's "then it's on!"


----------



## DVR (Apr 10, 2008)

So who involved the "Interstate Battery guys"?
Why where they at your mechanics? Were they just passing by and got nosey? Are you having "issues" with them or something? Did your mechanic involve them? Doesnt make any sense


----------



## MARTY (Dec 16, 2007)

Hi DVD;
I don't know 'why' they were there... I don't and I didn't have any issuers... And my mechanic didn't know anything either... My guess is either for warrenty issues, (even though I told them it was for an electric car) or they were interested when I bought 16 batteries from them. my mechanic doesn't usually get that many... I have since found I could have purchased the batteries from Cosco for about half of what I paid for these. Well, I'll live and learn... 
I just got the Bug back Yesterday from the mechanics, it took longer than previousily thought. But, I have it home Now !!!!!!!!   
THANK YOU Marty


----------



## MARTY (Dec 16, 2007)

Hi ALL;
I have put over 1000 kilometers, on my bug since I converted it... I hope that GAV Doesn't mind anyone else being in the 1000 kilometers club !!!!   
THANKS to ALL !!!!! Marty


----------



## mattW (Sep 14, 2007)

Grats marty any pics of the finished product???


----------



## VDubber (Jun 2, 2008)

How are the 96Volts treating you? Do you have any Amperage readings while driving you can pass on?


----------



## MARTY (Dec 16, 2007)

Hi All;
I don't have any pictures, as I don't have a digital camera, Spent all of my money on converting the car....
Generally, I try to keep the Amps down by starting in first gear and then second and finally going to third, don't use fourth, it draws too many amps... If I start in first I can keep my amps below 50-70 and most of the time down to 20-40 amps....
My biggest problem is the throttle controll....getting it to work right... I have tried to use the origional cable, another cable and a steel rod cable, nothing seems to work right... it clobbers up by the controller, not letting it use full throttle, It is the only thing I have a problem with..   
THANK YOU Marty


----------



## MARTY (Dec 16, 2007)

Hi All;
I got the throttle connection fixed, had to put the cable on a turning standoff so the cable can turn when pulled... I also got another Motor for it, and put it in Yesterday, The Car COOKS !!!!!!!!!!! Now.....
The motor is a D&D Systems Es 67A-29, which is rated for 72-96 Volts, and so fits my system better, Rather than the old Es 31B which is rated for 72-144 Volts..... and so running it at 96 Volts , it can't deliver its full power potential.... This motor IS Wound for 96 Volts and is the same 'Footprint' as the old Es31b, So it was taking the old one out and slipping in the new one..... It fits like a glove....     
THANK YOU Marty


----------



## VDubber (Jun 2, 2008)

MARTY said:


> Hi All;
> I got the throttle connection fixed, had to put the cable on a turning standoff so the cable can turn when pulled... I also got another Motor for it, and put it in Yesterday, The Car COOKS !!!!!!!!!!! Now.....
> The motor is a D&D Systems Es 67A-29, which is rated for 72-96 Volts, and so fits my system better, Rather than the old Es 31B which is rated for 72-144 Volts..... and so running it at 96 Volts , it can't deliver its full power potential.... This motor IS Wound for 96 Volts and is the same 'Footprint' as the old Es31b, So it was taking the old one out and slipping in the new one..... It fits like a glove....
> THANK YOU Marty


Sweeeeet. 

This would be an example of how sometimes less is more, eh?


----------



## paker (Jun 20, 2008)

MARTY said:


> Hi ALL;
> I have put over 1000 kilometers, on my bug since I converted it... I hope that GAV Doesn't mind anyone else being in the 1000 kilometers club !!!!
> THANKS to ALL !!!!! Marty



DAMN IT! I want an EV grin!!


----------



## 3dplane (Feb 27, 2008)

MARTY!
Thats great info! Thanks! As long as only the car cooks and not the motor.... When you get a chance to tell us,I would love to know how the new motor effected the amp draw.Thanks!Barna


----------



## MARTY (Dec 16, 2007)

Hi All;
The Amp Draw is more , but not by alot about 20 amps, at lower speeds, at higher speeds I don't see alot of difference.. I can't say if it is the same at higher amp loads, like going up a hill, one of the hills I have to go up using the old motor (Es31b) I would slow down from 35 mph posted speed to between 25-30 mph, depending on how good of a run I got getting up to the hill. Now with the new motor (es67a-29) I am able to go up that same hill at 35-40 mph... So I am very happy with it....   
THANK YOU Marty


----------



## desiv (May 20, 2008)

MARTY said:


> I can't say if it is the same at higher amp loads, like going up a hill, one of the hills I have to go up using the old motor (Es31b) I would slow down from 35 mph posted speed to between 25-30 mph, depending on how good of a run I got getting up to the hill. Now with the new motor (es67a-29) I am able to go up that same hill at 35-40 mph... So I am very happy with it....
> THANK YOU Marty



Interesting. I'm getting the 31b, and planning to start at 96V, so I'll see what I get on the hills.
Q: The folks at Wilderness EV mentioned possibly cutting the back a bit to get the motor to fit, although they said some people have made it fit without cutting.

Did you have to cut you beetle (regular or super?) to get the motor in?

Thanx,

desiv
p.s. Just ordered my kit (minus the controller which I'm going to go with a local company that has developed a new controller and minus the charger as I'm going to go with individual chargers, so I can more easily expand if needed) yesterday, so it's official now.


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2008)

Cut the bug! Aaaaaaa. Nope, you should not have to cut the bug. Check out the pictures of these VW's. One is mine and the other is a bug with a nice big GE motor and I was given a ride. Nice Bug. 

All of the shown motors fit in a VW without modification. : )

Pete


----------



## MARTY (Dec 16, 2007)

Hi All;
I had to Cut my Beetle to shoe-horn in the Motor.. But it fits nicely once you get it in, it is the getting it in that proves interesting.... If you plan on adding more batteries later on than the 31b is the motor to go, But if you are stuck with 96Volts , because of weight, than I would greatly suggest the Es 67a-29, But its upper limit is 96Volts... it gives about 1/3 more power than the 31b running at 96 volts, which can make a big difference...   
THANK YOU Marty


----------



## leshnah (Jun 17, 2008)

hey marty, I'm thinking about converting my own beetle as well... could you please tell me: did you order a kit from wilderness? what kind of batteries are you using? and what mileage are you getting??
Cheers from Chile!


----------



## MARTY (Dec 16, 2007)

Hi All;
I was on the local news --- so look at cbs4denver.com under the consumer section, to see my bug... It doesn't look like much but it goes. and that is what counts, right ??? 
Thanks to ALL.. Marty


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2008)

Marty,

That is way cool. Excellent. I went to the site and checked out the video. Yup it's rough around the edges but then again you don't pay for gas. By the way. If you needed a car anyway the price you paid to convert is even cheaper than a new vehicle you'd pay anyway. If you have not monthly payments you are way further ahead than anyone who pays for gas. Nice going. 
Love the VW. 

Pete : )


----------



## colt1911 (Aug 19, 2008)

Hello, I'm thinking/dreaming about a sandrail EV. Any input would be welcome. Mostly attaching to transaxle. Motor suggestions are always welcome, as well as batt. experience. I'm so jealous of fellows who live in the warmer climates, as I will need a heater and FULL body for Indiana weather.


----------



## EV59RAG (Oct 6, 2008)

Any update?


----------

